# Worlds thinnest pen needle



## redrevis (Sep 11, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Nanopass 4mm 34G needles? I came across them after seeing the Nanopass needles in this months Balance magazine. They are offering free samples of their 32.5G needles. I might email them see if I can get hold of some of the 34G ones. I was recently forced to change to the 31G 4mm GlucoRX needles, by which I mean my BD Microfine needles had been removed from my prescription and replaced with the GlucoRX ones. Now the GlucoRX ones are 50% cheaper and I'm all for GPs saving money where they can, but I'm finding these ones are making me bleed with every injection and I'm also bruising more. Now this could be a coincidence, so I'm going to continue trying them for a month, but if might have a chat with my GP see how they would feel about me trying these super thin ones out.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 11, 2014)

Good luck with new needles


----------



## redrevis (Sep 17, 2014)

Got an email back from them today as follows:



> The 34G needle is not available on prescription, and only presently sold into some private diabetes clinics in UK. I do not have any samples of this to send out sadly.
> The 32.5G is on prescription and a re-imbursed item, so you would just need to ask the GP if you could possible switch over to Nanopass from the GlucoRX, if the GP won’t allow you to switch it you can buy it at your own expense via any chemist.  The pharmacist would need to order it in for you via the wholesaler.



So that's annoying. Can't even try them out


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 17, 2014)

May I suggest you take pictures of the blood and bruises Redrevis then show them at your next appointment and ask for the other needles back.


----------



## redrevis (Sep 17, 2014)

One step ahead of you Alison, already taken a few


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 17, 2014)

Great minds!


----------



## redrevis (Oct 10, 2014)

I was contacted again by email from someone at Terumo (who make the Nanopass needles) and they said after speaking with their colleagues, they could send me a few samples of the 4mm 34G needles 
I've since received them and tried them out. My first impression when I took the cap off, was that they weren't as thin as I'd expected, but when I tried them out, they were completely painless! I took a macro shot of the needle, which soon showed why they didn't look as thin as I was expecting. As it turns out they appear to be as thick as the 32.5G needles at the base, but then it tapers thinner as it goes up to the point of the needle, so I'm guessing that only the point is 34G.

Click to make larger:




Unfortunately even when these do eventually become available on prescription, I can't see any GPs prescribing them as they are more than double the cost of 4mm 32.5G needles due to a difference in manufacturing


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 10, 2014)

BD also do another needle, which I got by accident once, they were brilliant, penta fine/nano or something like that, really easy to break the surface tension and easy to remove.  That was the best 20 days of injecting I've had so far.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 10, 2014)

Tech is getting better all the time


----------



## chelseaboypete (Oct 10, 2014)

I`ve tried them but find them awkward


----------



## chelseaboypete (Oct 10, 2014)

plus I got mine on prescription


----------



## redrevis (Oct 10, 2014)

Which have you tried Pete? These 34G ones aren't available on prescription yet.


----------

